# Favorite Deer Scent



## GOLFWACKER (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm looking for a little advice on the proper scent to use during the rut. I bought the "Special Golden Estrus" made by Wildlife. In stores they keep it in the fridge. Have any of you guys used this? If not, what is the one that works for you? Also, can I use this scent this weekend or should I wait until next weekend. Anyone with experience in this, I would appreciate some help. Thanks


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Tinks 69 for cheap, Code Blue if you want to go all out.


----------



## blacklabbella (Oct 14, 2006)

Talk to your friend Dan, he's kind of a big deal. Ask him about the doe piss from the deer farm.....


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Tinks 69, Hawg's Limiteds, there's several more! I sent you a PM! 8)


----------

